# hit by car and 2009 rabobank crushed...question



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

So, i was hit by a car today. Careless driver ran right over my front wheel and launched me over the bars. Pretty banged up and going to see another doctor tomorrow...

Is there a 2010 Rabobank TCR Advanced SL2? I don't see it in the 2010 catalog lineup.

That 2009 Rabobank was my favorite paint scheme of all time, anyone know how to get another one?


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

I took a picture of one at the "Bike Brno" this weekend.

It's a bike of the Czech importer, Progress Cycle. If it's of any help, I can inquire whether they still have stock.

What size do you need?

Get well soon!  

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

That's a nice looking bike.
And it's screaming for a set of white Hudz.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bike, I don't blame you for wanting another one.


----------



## huckles (Oct 2, 2009)

That is freaking awful! I couldn't stand it if my Rabobank bike got smashed! I know exactly how you would feel. The new Rabobank apparently only gets updated around the Tour De France time. I agree, our bikes scheme is one of the coolest around. I have a picture of mine in the TCR picture thread! Hope everything works out well for you..


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

What size do you need? My LBS has an 09 Rabobank SL in stock in Fresno, Ca. It's either a 54 or 56. Going in on Wednesday. I can check it you want.


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the notes and info guys. I ride a medium. My LBS is working up the estimate for "replacement" and I've been dealing with them for years (they sponsor my race team) so I will probably go through them for the replacement, even if it means getting a standard color. 

I just thought that maybe there was some sort of secret order code that my LBS didn't know about, like how cannondale lets stores order custom painted bikes.

Thanks


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

"Only a real crisis, real or perceived brings real change. And that change will depend on the ideas laying around" Milton Friedman

A great excuse indeed to get the bike of your dreams. Hope you're in good shape though.


----------

